# Caught a couple of fish with my new rod so excited. Photo's included.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! This weekend a friend took me fishing on Saturday afternoon we went late in the afternoon and i caught a dart fish but my friend said it was not big enough to take home i caught two small ones of those.

It was my Dads birthday today so this is what i wanted to do is go fishing as my dad loved it. 
Anyways on Sunday i had to put roses out for my dad as he would of been 90 today but after that my friend took me to the Elliott Heads Beach which is on the way there this morning.. I threw line out and I was waiting and waiting and waiting till i got one it took me quater of an hour to bring it in but it was pulling on the line so i got my friend to bring it in for me as it felt like a shark or a sting ray it was pulling that much. I bought my self a new fishing rod and i wanted to try it out and it is really good it passed the test. But we couldn't get the hook out of the fishes mouth as he swallowed it had to cut the line and put a new hook on. But when mum filleted it i got my lucky hook back.

Anyway my friend got it in for me and how exciting it was a big golden Trevalley I was so excited about catching this. I had to put the dart fish back in the water but this one we bought home so we are going to eat it on Wednesday as it is now frozen in the freezer..

My friend is going to take me back fishing again in a couple of weeks the water was beautiful and warm i was going to have a swim but i didn't bring anymore clothes with me next time. Mum is coming with us to when we go again. Now i have sunburn legs from the knees down but not to bad. Anyway hear is my catch for the weekend. I love the beach and fishing it is relaxing with the cool breeze blowing through my hair and the water being warm to..Just a great weekend....

Saturday afternoon late. Dart fish i caught my friend was holding the rod so i could take a photo of it..


Sunday morning.
Me with my big catch of the day this morning.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Nice looking fish.
Did you eat it?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the catch Lyn. That is a nice size fish.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> Nice looking fish.
> Did you eat it?


We are going to eat it on Wednesday when my friend comes over. My mother said that the fish is really sweet.. It's in the freezer at the moment....



Kate C said:


> Congratulations on the catch Lyn. That is a nice size fish.


Thank you Kate. I had a lovely weekend the water was beautiful the sunburn is not much fun a bit sore on my legs. I'm hoping to go again next weekend again....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, nice job! :thumbsup: I'd love to go fishing sometime, and fresh fish is the best :loveeyes:


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

So lucky to get sunburnt Lyn . Never mind catch a fish.It is still frezzing here in Manchester UK. 2nd day of Spring. So hopefully we will start getting some nice weather. Hope Indigo your cute little budgie is OK.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good job Lyn....fish is delicious...you must post a pic of it cooked up....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, nice job! :thumbsup: I'd love to go fishing sometime, and fresh fish is the best :loveeyes:


Thank you. I love fresh fish most seafood to..



marya said:


> So lucky to get sunburnt Lyn . Never mind catch a fish.It is still frezzing here in Manchester UK. 2nd day of Spring. So hopefully we will start getting some nice weather. Hope Indigo your cute little budgie is OK.


Thank you Marya.



Jonah said:


> Good job Lyn....fish is delicious...you must post a pic of it cooked up....


Thank you Randy. I'll be sure to post a photo of the cooked fish for you. Last night we went out for dinner had roast pork it was really yummy a friend took mum and me out. I put $5 into the Pokies for a bit of fun and came out with $270 think I'll buy myself something nice and put the rest away for my holiday to South Australia in. October..


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I have never heard of that kind of fish, but it sure looks beautiful! I would love to taste it Looking forward to the pictures of the fish dinner*


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I love fishing!

This is me fishing for cod.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6QTs4S

I caught the biggest


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow neat Elma. I'd love to catch a fish that big.. I must find the photo of a cod my mum caught it is a big one to. When I find the photo I'll show it to you. Did you eat the cod what was it like.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *I have never heard of that kind of fish, but it sure looks beautiful! I would love to taste it Looking forward to the pictures of the fish dinner*


Hey Dee Trevallery are all over the world my mum said... I'd like to catch a parrot fish again they are beautiful and sweet. Maybe next weekend mum is coming with me and my friend fishing next Saturday this should be really good..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Well done, Lyn! With a fish that big you don't need to tell any stories about "the one that got away"  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Well done, Lyn! With a fish that big you don't need to tell any stories about "the one that got away"  Hope you enjoy it.


Hi. Madonna. The fish that I caught was to small I had to put it back in the water. I was so excited to get the one I caught the one yesterday... Thank you will enjoy it when we cook it.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Yes we ate it.
Cod dont have a "Big" taste, but its good, with potatoes and butter


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> Yes we ate it.
> Cod dont have a "Big" taste, but its good, with potatoes and butter


That's wonderful Elma. We will have potato chips with the fish that i caught.. Do you live in Ice Land?


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I m In Iceland


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> Yes, I m In Iceland


Hey Elma. Thank you it must be freezing there with all of the ice around you. Is Ice land a big town or a little one. I'll have to look it up on the Internet. Do you like living there? I wish I could see the snow and feel it we don't get snow or ice in Bundaberg..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your fishing success!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Congratulations on your fishing success!


Thank you Gabby...


----------

